# wheres a ev shop in dallas?



## wsv3424 (Apr 3, 2011)

would someone tell me of a good ev shop here in dallas area . I need to get my truck fixed and ac components installed. thanks


----------



## gyber (Apr 13, 2012)

Next week I have to go with my car too..and I need a good shop here..soo...help?


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know of anyone that is making a business of EV building in the DFW area, but you might want to contact the North Texas Electric Auto Association.

NTEAA.ORG

They might be able to point you in the right direction, or help you do it yourself.


----------

